# Nib Problem?



## keithbyrd (Jul 5, 2012)

I need some help.  I made a  custom closed end (pictures will be posted later) for a customer to his specs.  It was Jr Statemen II kit.  I upgraded the nib to a fine Bock Polished steel.  I can't get it to quit skipping.
Here is the sequence of events and what I did.

I started with the standard cartridge and it work fine for a while (minutes) then started skipping.
Took the nib out, cleaned and reseated - still skipped
Replaced the cartridge with a private Reserve  - wrote for a couple of minutes and started skipping.  .
Can write 4-5 words then will skip - part of a letter and sometimes have to make 3-4 swipes to get it to start again
Have used at least 4 different kind of papers.
I made a custom finial for the pen and I left the pen in the cap over night and apparently the CA had not cured and the nib was covered with oxidation of some kind
Cleaned and cleaned, cleaned and cleaned,  flushed with water and reassembled.
Same as above - wrote a few words and started skipping.
Cleaned section and nib with JB Flush - reasembled - same thing
Replaced the Fine Bock Polished nib with another of the same type.  Same problem.
The pen has been laying here while I typed this message - just pickend up taking the section out and squeezing the cartridge to get it to start.  Wrote my name 5 times and started skipping.
Replaced the Bock nib with a Heritance nib - like to never got it to start wrting  when it did I wrote my name 3 times and it started skipping - can't get it to start writing - finally started and skips.
This is a commissioned pen with a very nice price and I am at my wits end with it.  Does any one have any advice?

Keith


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd start with this.

Behind the Nib - Fountain Pen Topics by Lou Metcalf, a.k.a. dcbluesman 2008 







Adjusting Ink Flow on a Nib (30kb PDF)
Prepping an New Nib (25kb PDF)
Selecting a Fountain Pen (75kb PDF)
Your Reservoir: Is it really full or only partly full (30kb PDF)
Nib adjustment - Practice, Practice, Practice (160kb PDF)
[it's from here in the library]

AK


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 5, 2012)

Since you've had the same problem with multiple nibs, I'd suspect the feed. Do you have another around you can swap out as an experiment? Or swap the whole section.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks - I think you may be right. I do not have an extra!  But i took a nib and reed/feed off one that works and put it on for the customer - works fine ..  Only it is a Damascus Steel pen now with a gold nib - I need to get a polished med nib to replace the one I on his pen.
Does anyone know where to get a reed/feed for the Jr statesman II?


----------



## glycerine (Jul 5, 2012)

keithbyrd said:
			
		

> Thanks - I think you may be right. I do not have an extra!  But i took a nib and reed/feed off one that works and put it on for the customer - works fine ..  Only it is a Damascus Steel pen now with a gold nib - I need to get a polished med nib to replace the one I on his pen.
> Does anyone know where to get a reed/feed for the Jr statesman II?



I would check with CSUSA.  I emailed customer service because I had broken a feed housing and they sent me another one at no charge even though it was clearly my fault.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 5, 2012)

I think classic nib has bock nibs and feeds that fit in the jr series


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

This is just a "goofy" thought, but i've had BIG problem with Dayacom feeds in conjunction with Bock nibs.

THE PROBLEM WAS ALL MINE, not a problem with the nib, or a problem with the feed. The #5 nibs needs to "seat" back a little farther than the Dayacom nibs. 

Try pushing the Bock back a little more. seems like a tight fit, but it'll go back just a 1/2 MM mor. It does fit and in my experience flows well. You just have to seat the Bock back unitl the feed is "almost" outside the nib.

On one pen, I had to open the tines a tiny bit ( I've made a BUNCH of these). I recommend trying a new Dayacom feed before doing a lot more, as splitting tines is an advanced project. The Dayacom feeds ARE NOT ALL EXACTLY THE SAME, and sometimes they are not perfectly formed. Look for any plastic "boogers" between tines and separate those (if any, with and Exacto knife).

IMHO, a Bock feed works better, BUT that requires some retooling. Keep adjusting, you'll find the exact groove where Bock wants to live.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 6, 2012)

keithbyrd said:


> with a gold nib - I need to get a polished med nib to replace the one I on his pen.



If the problem was the feed all along, then any of the nibs you tried earlier would probably work. (In the original post you mentioned two Bock and a Heritance that you tried.)


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you are right- will try them on another pen.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 6, 2012)

I just posted pics of this pen in the SOYP forum.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

Andy is correct in that the feeds from CSUSA work well with the Bock nibs but will at times (Mind you I said at times you need to find the sweet spot on the feed , normally where the flat portion of the feed is as close to the end of the nib as possible without showing. For this reason when ever I change one out I take the feed completely out of the section instead of forcing the nib into the section with the feed in place.


----------



## Pens Unique (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you get Bock nibs in Italic sizes?


----------

